# The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

TurnaboutVox said:


> That all-important alphabetical list:
> 
> Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
> Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
> ...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this the definitive list? Some of the suggestions were extremely obtuse, so I feared this would become a very odd list of composers nobody has ever heard of, mostly bolstered by politics. A cursory glance suggests that this is a reasonable facsimile of the most popular string quartets of all time, without the typical exclusion of more recent works. I like it.


----------

